# Kenwood's Strength And Hypertrophy Training Journal.



## kenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

Intro: well my last journal wasnt very strict and consistant. soo decided to make a new one(isnt that a surprise).

Goals:
1. Strength.
2. Mass- Gain 10lbs of LBM.

Just A few measurments- Cold N Flexed:
Upper Arms: Right: 16" l left: 15 1/2"
Forearms: Right: 13" l Left:13"
Quads: Right: 23 1/2" l left: 23 1/2"
Calfs: Right: 16" l Left: 16"

My Routine:
Monday: chest & Triceps
Incline Db presses
Db Presses
Dips
Db Pullovers
Skullcrushers
one arm OH extensions.

Tuesday: 20min of light cardio on stationary bike.

Wednesday: Legs, Abs, and Delts
ATG Squats
Sld's
Lunges
OH Press
Lateral raises
Knee/leg raises

Thursday: 20min of light cardio on stationary bike.

Friday: Back & Biceps
Rows
Wg Pullups
Chinups
Seated Rows
Db Alternating Hammer Curls
Db Alternating Curls
then a few Forearm exercises.

Sat&Sun. OFF

Calories will be to start off with 3000-3500cals. will bump 200cals every 2weeks if i dont see gains. if i see gains then i waill stay cals the same.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

spent 2hours moving my power cage and olympic weights and bars and boxing stuff to  another room w/a higher ceiling so i can do standing OH lifts and to attatch my high/low pulley cables. :yawn


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> Intro: well my last journal wasnt very strict and consistant. soo decided to make a new one(isnt that a surprise).
> 
> Goals:
> 1. Strength.
> ...


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:


>




Best post on this thread.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

meal 1: apple, jerkey,1pc of bread, 1tbls spoon of pb.

didnt have the food i needed atm so i had a quick meal.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

gonna take a shower then eat meal 2. will edit this post w/meal 2's food.

edit: meal 2:

1scoop whey, 1cup of 2% milk, banana, 2tbl spoons of pb, 1pc of bread.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

just got done eating.. waiting an hour or 2 to go do my push workout


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

*10-23-06*

push workout:

no-xplode,cellmass,nitrix

*Incline bench:*
*135x8
155x5
185x5
205x3*

*Decline:*
*185x5
225x5
225x5*

*Standing OH Press:*
*95x8
135x5
135x5*

*Dips:*
*bw+50x5
bw+70x5
bw+80x3*

*db Pullover:* (great stretch in chest)
*20x8
30x8
40x8*

*seated overhead 1 arm db tricep extensions:*
*20x8
20x10
20x12(killed)*

cellmass, nitrix

i know my pecs,delts, and triceps are gonna be sore tomorrow lol.

next meal will be at 8pm (10min)


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

PWO: 1tbl of honey, banana, 2scoops of whey, 1tbl of pb, 1 cup of oats, 2cups of 2%milk

4th: jerkey, potatoe, 1tbl spoon of PB  .


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

10/24/06

triceps are pretty sore and so are some areas in my chest. .... off day today
took cellmass and nitrix. almost outta nitrix. i ordered me a bottle of nitrix yesterday so should have it tomorrow and i  also ordered ZMA and multivitamins/minerals.

3pm: meal 1: apple, jerkey, 1tablespoon of pb on bread.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

bodyweight today in the morning what 185lbs

Meal 2: 5pm : bowel of chili mom made  mmmmm


----------

